# Name the Bunnies



## mish (Apr 10, 2006)

Name the bunnies, from A-Z -- anything related to bunnies, Spring, easter etc. Inspired by Wasabi  






I'll start with *A*

*A*gnus and *A*lbert *A*llmyeggsareinone basket.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 10, 2006)

*B*ertie and *B*etty *B*unnykins


----------



## mish (Apr 10, 2006)

*C*harro and *C*hunky *C*ottontails


----------



## mish (Apr 10, 2006)

We pause for a word from the bunnies.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 10, 2006)

*D*inky and *D*avy *D*ance-around


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 11, 2006)

Ellie and Edgar Easterbunny!


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2006)

Frank and Francine Furrytail.

Btw Mish.. lmbo that's cute


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I _KNOW_ Middie is going to smack me up side the head for this ... the 12 most popular names for Bunnies ....

Miss January, Miss February, Miss March, Miss April ... etc ....


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2006)

Michael my dad would agree with you too lol.
You DO have that colander on your head still don't you ?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2006)

Gavin and Gloria Gladitisspring

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Apr 11, 2006)

Happy and Hoppy Haredowell. 

He's always in trouble because he's a Hare-do-well. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## Shunka (Apr 11, 2006)

*I*sabel and *I*shmael *I*nburrow


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Jack and Jill Jumper


----------



## mish (Apr 11, 2006)

Kitty and Kevin Keepawayfommyjellybeans


----------



## pdswife (Apr 11, 2006)

Larry and Lisa Lookingforagoldenegg


----------



## cara (Apr 11, 2006)

mella and Mike Moerchen (german word for small carrots  )


----------



## mish (Apr 11, 2006)

*And now, a word from the eggs.*


----------



## Shunka (Apr 11, 2006)

Nate and Nikki Natural


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2006)

Michael and Mary Monthofmay


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 11, 2006)

Mish... FUNNY cartoon!!!  
Nancy and Ned Neverdropeggs.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 12, 2006)

Oscar and Opal Ohnosushidroppedanegg


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 12, 2006)

No I didnt.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 12, 2006)

Peter and Patty Pleasepasstheeggsalad


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Simon and Sarah Searchforprettyeggs


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 12, 2006)

Tim and Tara Tastybaskettreats


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Ursula and Uncle Hoppy Uhumpahumpaburninlove (family motto: Watch us multiply)


----------



## pdswife (Apr 12, 2006)

Vince and Vicky Verycuteinyyoureasteroutfit


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

Walter and Wilma Walkingintherain


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Apr 12, 2006)

xavier and xena xoobunny


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 13, 2006)

Yolanda and Yancy Yellowdaffodil


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2006)

Zizi and Zeke Zats'allfolks.  (game over, begin again.)


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

Albert and Alison AllIwantforeaserdinnerisachunkoflamb


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2006)

Bob and Bonnie Bunnytrail


----------



## mish (Apr 14, 2006)

*HAPPY EASTER!*

 

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/display.pd?bfrom=1&prodnum=3092738&path=59933​


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

good one, mish.  thanks for the card!


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> good one, mish. thanks for the card!


 
Welcome MB.  Reminds me of a movie.  Wonder what it could be.


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

*C*arlotta and *C*huck *C*hocolatedroppings.


----------



## middie (Apr 15, 2006)

David and Darla Daffodil


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. and Mrs. *E*ggs-citement (*E*thel & *E*rnie) lol


----------



## pdswife (Apr 15, 2006)

Fred and Freda Funislookingforhiddeneastereggs.


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

*G*ertrude & *G*ilbert *G*oteggs


----------



## middie (Apr 15, 2006)

Harry and Henrietta Hyacinth


----------

